

I was wrong - erikj54
http://erikjohnson.ca/post/41332038412/i-was-wrong

======
steerpike
One of my writing instructors once told me something that really struck me.

I was struggling with an ending - something banal about two young people in
love and I couldn't figure out why I wasn't getting the ending I wanted. I
turned to my teacher and said something along the lines of: "I don't get it.
It keeps reading like a tragedy but the hero is right at the end so I don't
understand what's going on." The guy just looked at me, shook his head and
said "Being right isn't the same as being happy."

You can be right all the way to your grave, but you can still live a tragedy.

